# Vet Injected Betta with Baytril - Is it Safe?



## Bettafishfan12 (Jul 3, 2020)

Hello,

My betta has been sick lately, lethargic and gasping for air. I suspected parasites, so I took him to the vet and they suggested a shot of “Baytril” which is the antibiotic called enrofloxacin. They said it would help within a few days, but I’m so unfamiliar with it.

Has anyone everhad their betta injected with this? Or with a similar product? My fishis extremely stressed following this shot and I’m upset that there is no info. I feel like I may have let the vet kill my fish!

Does anybody know about this? Thanks so much!


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi! I know it's been a while, but I wanted to ask how things turned out?


----------



## BettaOwner14 (Jul 2, 2020)

Mbpoppy said:


> Hi! I know it's been a while, but I wanted to ask how things turned out?


Hi there, this is bettafishfan12, I got locked out of that account, but everything actually turned out great!! My Betta was completely back to normal, back to his highly energetic state within a few days which was crazy! For those few days after the injection he was not moving at all, and exhibiting high stress symptoms, probably from the antibiotic, but luckily in my case he bounced right back... He was sick for about a week and a half leading up to the vet visit, and I didn't think he would make it through each day. His fins were torn, he was bloated and even had light pineconing. He was also at the bottom of the tank only rushing to the top to eat.

But yeah, to my surprise the Baytril worked! It has now been almost a month later and he is doing well. I still have no idea what exactly he was sick from, but I'm glad he's back. Hope that this post can help anyone else worried about their fish in the future. Any idea what the Baytril could've worked for?


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

BettaOwner14 said:


> back to his highly energetic state within a few days which was crazy!





BettaOwner14 said:


> It has now been almost a month later and he is doing well.


Oh, this is fabulous news!!

Here's what I found from Wedgewood Pharmacy; Enrofloxacin is a broad-spectrum antibiotic used in veterinary medicine to treat animals afflicted with certain bacterial infections. This drug is commonly used to treat a range of bacterial infections, including those of the skin, urinary tract, and respiratory system.


----------



## Anthony123 (Nov 30, 2020)

A beautiful story, just the perfect mental connection between a person and a pet. It seems to me that even the characters from mmorpg can not boast of this) I am sincerely happy for you and for finding something native for yourself. I had many cases where I was helped by my friends veterinarians. It is often very painful to see how your pet, a part of your soul, has problems with physical health. It's as if your heart is bleeding, and at such moments you realize that the only possible help from your side is moral support . I wish you all the best and may he live as long as possible.


----------



## MechaMilkers (Mar 31, 2021)

BettaOwner14 said:


> Hi there, this is bettafishfan12, I got locked out of that account, but everything actually turned out great!! My Betta was completely back to normal, back to his highly energetic state within a few days which was crazy! For those few days after the injection he was not moving at all, and exhibiting high stress symptoms, probably from the antibiotic, but luckily in my case he bounced right back... He was sick for about a week and a half leading up to the vet visit, and I didn't think he would make it through each day. His fins were torn, he was bloated and even had light pineconing. He was also at the bottom of the tank only rushing to the top to eat.
> 
> But yeah, to my surprise the Baytril worked! It has now been almost a month later and he is doing well. I still have no idea what exactly he was sick from, but I'm glad he's back. Hope that this post can help anyone else worried about their fish in the future. Any idea what the Baytril could've worked for?



Hello! I'm in a similar situation as you with my betta! After his injection he's been extremely stressed and hides all day and only comes around for feed. How long did it take for your betta to start perking back up? This will be his third day since the injection and he's still quite upset


----------

